# How's Ajman for living?



## struck (Apr 21, 2015)

I am considering moving to Ajman as my job is telecommute based. I can choose to live anywhere in the within the 100km of Dubai as I only have to travel once a week. Apartment rents is a major issue in Dubai so I am considering Ajman. 

I liked RAK as an option but what I think it's a little too far and perhaps I would like to visit Dubai 2-3 times a week, for leisure rather than job reasons. Yes, I do like the Dubai lifestyle - just not all the time and at a lesser cost 

A few questions for those living in Ajman:

1. I have heard there were power outages / diesel-generator-powered buildings in the past. Has this been resolved yet? Are the buildings connected to national grid yet, with no power cuts?

2. Is the water quality good enough? I have heard horror stories on this too. 

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## struck (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Ajman is small, lovely but a bit quiet - especially compared with Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## struck (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Steve. Any idea about power / water issues?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Most of the places in Ajman are connected to the grid, some of the newer buildings aren't though (a mate of mine lives on the Corniche, has done for 5 years and his tower is still on diesel. Never heard anything bad about the water. Everything is done through FEWA.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I lived in Ajman for a year. I liked it there a lot and we were just recently there again for a month. Its definitely slower then Dubai which my wife and i preferred. We didn't have any power outages in Rashidiya Towers as its on the FEWA grid and the rates are a bit better in that building. I just chose to drink bottle water. I didn't like the salty taste and smell of the tap water.

Ajman its smaller and much easier to get around. I only had to head into Dubai once or twice a week so that was easy i would just go off-peak time before or after rush hour and the drive would only be about 20 min or so. And if you had to go during rush hour(s) i just took the 611 (Dubai by-pass) which was alot faster but a bit out the way.

Maybe i like it cause i grew up in the suburbs of Toronto where life was a bit slower then the city but its nice to be within proximity of it.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I am living in Dubai and never need to go out of home for work, only for leisure and that too couple of times a month. Recently started thinking why on earth am I paying so much rent for a 1 bedroom in Dubai and why not buy a big 2 bedroom near corniche within a budget of AED 500K-600K. Only issues to be sure of is to buy an apartment in a building with good maintenance, find a good school for kids, find recreation activities for kids, have access to good quality healthcare, and good supermarkets. I believe Ajman provides everything but would like to hear from others. I don't know healthcare but I am quite satisfied with my experience in Aster Hospital Mankhool, including experience of overnight stay in ER. Not sure how these things are in Ajman. Read that power cuts are now resolved by FEWA and other than that few reports say dust from quarry mining is also an issue.


----------

